# TapeTech finishing set



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Have recently inquired with my 2 local supply stores in town and they have dealers whom sell tapetech tools. Got a few prices and one was a special on a tapetech finishing set which included the following: at049- 10" flat box
at052-12"flat box
at069- box xtender handle
at055- corner roler with handle
at055 or at059(7 or 8") corner applicator w/handle
at091- free bazooka pump w/filler attachment
(guessing there is an angle head but
it wasnt in list but is listed on the tt site.)

The price i was given with taxes in is$1760.12 delivered. Any pros or cons to this set and or the price? Seems like a good price compared to the same set from other dealers.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Doesnt sound too much of a deal 
10' box 300ish
12' box 300ish
angle box 300ish
roller 120ish
glazer head 340ish
pump 300 ish

Nothings for free, theyre definately charging you for the pump. You could throw your own set together off allwall or walltools for about the same price, 10% off from both sites too. Columbia has a better roller, and a 10" fatboy box. Angleheads, all brands are about the same. Pumps, same. Except Goldblatt that is... haven't heard much good on their tool line


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

This set starts at $1900 and I think it was free bazooka pump "upgrade" This is the basic set. As soon as u add the xtender handle jumps another $130 . $30 each more for the power assist boxes too . Not sure which boxes they are including in the set that I was quoted though.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

Dude go with Columbia--- check them out on this forum
Re: Columbia Facebook page
Here's the link,
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Columb...36562456385955


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Link wouldn't work on my iPhone


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

So your willing to spend 1,800 bucks, don't we get to help pick things out
Skip the TT power assist boxes, they take a little bit to get use to (I think it's fr8train or Smisner50 has some), go columbia there.

The TT pump is over priced, maybe we can start with which pump, I say DM, low in price:yes:

How are you applying your tape?????


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

I got the power assist boxes..and the regular boxes..some days i love one set up next day i love the other ..there are pros to both..but build your own tool set...your better off that way..i got tt..blueline. columbia..dwm. a little bit from everyone .just because the tool set matches it doesent make the finish any better..


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

2buck... Will be putting up tape with banjo( no zooker yet) or by hand via compound tube . See , here's the problem with getting a finishing set . I also need a tube and flusher for taping. I have a blueline set all picked out at Walltools ready to checkout. Tube ,applicator, roller , wipers3/3.5, extendable handles and a flat box set (10/12) extendable handle,pump w/filler . Angle heads seem a bit harder to learn for a tool rookie like myself but like how fast they r(not easy) for finish coat. I can also use tube for bead and if I do ever try an angle head it will work with the tube . Decisions decisions........................just wondering if this set was a deal or not


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jcampbell said:


> 2buck... Will be putting up tape with banjo( no zooker yet) or by hand via compound tube . See , here's the problem with getting a finishing set . I also need a tube and flusher for taping. I have a blueline set all picked out at Walltools ready to checkout. Tube ,applicator, roller , wipers3/3.5, extendable handles and a flat box set (10/12) extendable handle,pump w/filler . Angle heads seem a bit harder to learn for a tool rookie like myself but like how fast they r(not easy) for finish coat. I can also use tube for bead and if I do ever try an angle head it will work with the tube . Decisions decisions........................just wondering if this set was a deal or not


Use banjo on flats, faster than compound tube. then it will be up to you what you like better on the angles, the cp tube or banjo. Get applicator heads of , corner bead,angle, and flat if you want (can install no-coat with it)

Skip angle box

Get angle pole, 3" tin wiper will do you fine for 1st 10 or 15 houses. Then make up your mind what you want down the road... (either 2.5, or 3.5 head)

Get the angle roller

Get 10 and 12" boxes

Pump now could become optional, since you only need it for your boxes. If your a handy man like red green, you could Jerry rig something up on the end of your compound tube. Or order the tapepro compound tube, a long with the mudshark.

Now that I saved you some money, maybe get a bead roller instead:thumbup:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

U got me thinking ......... I think I added the mud shark to my List the other day actually.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

You cant go wrong with Blueline, I havnt owned an extendable box handel but have used quite a few. After using a while it started to make noises and Im sure I would have brokenit before long. I still have my 1rst box handel ever and it still will work,, extendables not so sure. Taping with a banjo I would use the small angle head ( glazer) after roller ( tape, roll ,glaze) Some people are scared of anglebox but its really not that hard. If I was starting out with tools with your setup ; Pump and boxes ( 8 and 10) roller and glazer(small anglehead) and an anglebox:thumbsup: But thats just my opinion


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

http://youtu.be/BQpXk5ScQrg :yes:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

You have no idea how many times I have watched that vid in the last couple months. ?So........no prob running angle head after glazer or r u talking small angle head then bigger with angle box ?


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

yes. If you are already using a banjo a smaller head on a pole works good for taping after they have been rolled , then a bigger head ( 3")on an anglebox to finish . Also those are tape tech heads Im refering to


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got almost everything on your list that I might be willing to sell. 10,12" TT boxes xtender handle concord anglebox w/extension handle, 3" easyroll TT angle head and maybe some other stuff. I want to buy a planex so I have to sell extras first


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmmmmmm. Shoot me a pm with items and what ya want for them . I might be interested. Pics?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> I've got almost everything on your list that I might be willing to sell. 10,12" TT boxes xtender handle concord anglebox w/extension handle, 3" easyroll TT angle head and maybe some other stuff. I want to buy a planex so I have to sell extras first


Plenex sander???



jcampbell said:


> Hmmmmmm. Shoot me a pm with items and what ya want for them . I might be interested. Pics?


go for it:thumbup:
You can trust saskataper, we have exchanged stuff before:yes:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

I just had a text about 2 days ago buy a basic box get 200$ off a bazooka, and finishing full set $1439.00 i can give you 5% discount and a free pump Cathy Drywall 30 Royal Crest court unit 4 woodbridge i think 905 944 8868


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

IF that 10'' 12'' tt is still floating weeks from now:whistling2:


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

That was the text message? Lacking a few details but sounds interesting........


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

saskataper said:


> I've got almost everything on your list that I might be willing to sell. 10,12" TT boxes xtender handle concord anglebox w/extension handle, 3" easyroll TT angle head and maybe some other stuff. I want to buy a planex so I have to sell extras first


 Got any prices figured out yet?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Not yet. I'll get back to you tomorrow


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Cool dude sounds good?


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Thumbs up not question mark


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Not yet. I'll get back to you tomorrow


Hey man....you got an idea on what you want to get rid of yet and how much?


----------

